# 25% Off All Day Vapes on First Purchase



## YeOldeOke (12/8/16)

Responding to requests for an introductory offer on our tailored All Day Vapes range we offer 25% off the already low prices on your first purchase. No minimum or maximum spend applies and orders may contain other items not subject to the offer.

Please use coupon code: *advfirst*

https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

Those who have ordered already without the discount can use the coupon on their next order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/8/16)

@sideshowruki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/8/16)

Very nice deal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj (17/8/16)

@YeOldeOke , as your liquids are made to order can you please advise regarding the steeping time and what is suggested?


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/8/16)

We recommend a steeping time of a week as they are fairly complex juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/9/16)

We cannot continue the 25% off offer indefinitely in view of the very low standard prices, so it will run until midnight Sunday 4th Sept. After that we will offer 10% off your first order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (2/9/16)

@YeOldeOke if i order over the weekend when would i get the juice ordering about 11 30mls for now ,will up it if the guys like it as n ADV price and quality of the juice important to them and for future returning customers


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/9/16)

Bearshare said:


> @YeOldeOke if i order over the weekend when would i get the juice ordering about 11 30mls for now ,will up it if the guys like it as n ADV price and quality of the juice important to them and for future returning customers



@Bearshare In the Cape - it will be sent off Monday pm or Tuesday am, so you will recieve it Tuesday or Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/16)

Just a reminder that after midnight tonight the 25% off first order offer will change to 10% off your first order of All Day Vapes.

Use coupon code: advfirst

The same coupon code wil apply after tonight for the 10% off.


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/9/16)

We are cancelling the advfirst coupon code as Woocommerce's handling of this type of coupon is - well - lousy.

We continue to offer a 10% off your first order to forum members. Please just PM me that you wish to place a first order and I will generate a coupon code for you.

Sorry for the inconvenience of such a manual system.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We are cancelling the advfirst coupon code as Woocommerce's handling of this type of coupon is - well - lousy.
> 
> We continue to offer a 10% off your first order to forum members. Please just PM me that you wish to place a first order and I will generate a coupon code for you.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience of such a manual system.


One PM for a 10% discount on juices that are already well priced isn't too bad IMO  I meant to post my reviews today for people, but after working on them on the weekend, and diligently saving them onto my flash on my keyring, I proceeded to send my wife off in my car this morning without a single thought. Will hopefully remember tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (29/1/17)

damn only saw this now... Literally just completed paying for an order


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> damn only saw this now... Literally just completed paying for an order



@Coldcat This offer has expired some months ago I'm afraid. It was discussed a few times, but apparently not in this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Coldcat (29/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Coldcat This offer has expired some months ago I'm afraid. It was discussed a few times, but apparently not in this thread. Sorry.


ahh no worries though, your prices are still great. Looking forward to trying your product out for first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

